# RST Omni 191 Shock "sticking"



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

OK, I know it's not meant for Clyde use (230).... but I didn't know better when I bought it. I noticed the other night when riding around the block that it's sticking. Compresses but doesn't bounce back fully. It will if I pull up on the bars.

I "wiped down" the dirty upper area of the shocks. I'm going for a ride tonight so I'll see if it continues.

Only had it since March, but put a lot of miles on it already.

Is it toast already?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

It needs servicing...should be super easy on that POS (sorry...sad but true). Just pull the wheel off and remove the brakes (brake arm with cable attached or brake caliper if disc). There should be two bolts on the bottom of the legs of the fork, remove bolts and pull the lowers off the forks. Clean the inside of the lowers and the upper (stanchion) tubes. Use a light grease and apply large quantities to the inside of the lower legs around the bushing areas. Put everything back together and you should be good to go.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks. I'll give that a try. Any recommendations on type of grease? Something I find at the LBS or like an automotive grease?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

I would recommend bicycle suspension specific grease...Buzzy's Slick Honey, Manitou Prep M, or SRAM Butter (Judy Butter) are all good.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Automotive grease is bad for shocks. Okay for bearings, but too sticky for forks seals. There are many lubes specifically for lubricating seals. In a pinch, and a cheap fork for that matter, white lithium grease can work or even a heavy oil like 15wt suspention fluid.


----------



## lovemtbnaz (Dec 8, 2009)

hope it's not too late..what about the park tool grease?? i have these forks and they are stiff as hell in a pogo stick kinda way. What do you clean the lowers and tubes with?? rubbing alcohol?? zep mixed down with a little water citrus degreaser?? i wann do this soon to hopefully make my POS a little smoother.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

just wipe down the inside with some cleaner, doesnt need to be spotless. i think park grease would be fine, i find the park grease to be pretty light


----------



## lovemtbnaz (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks ....i have some 7.5w fork oil, so after i lube whatever rubber i see with a little park grease would it make sense to throw a little fork oil in there?? and if so how much?


----------

